# Radon Testivals 2016



## Radon-Bikes (17. November 2015)

Hi,

die Testivalsaison 2015 ist mit unserer letzten Veranstaltung im Ahrtal zu Ende gegangen, die Testradflotte wird derzeit im Megastore Bonn verkauft und die Planungen für die kommende Saison laufen auf Hochtouren.

Unter www.radon-bikes.de/radon-life/events findet ihr bereits viele Termine für das Jahr 2016. Wir werden dem Wunsch vieler (weit angereister) Besucher nachkommen und unsere Veranstaltungen in vielen unterschiedlichen Regionen anbieten...

Jetzt seid ihr gefragt: wo sollten wir unsere Testivals in Zukunft noch anbieten? Wir werden alle Wünsche sammeln, unser Eventteam bedankt sich bereits jetzt für viele Vorschläge


----------



## everywhere.local (17. November 2015)

Lenzerheide oder Flims/Laax wäre interessant. Zum Einen könnte ich da selbst mal ein paar Modelle testen und zum Anderen würden mich vielleicht dann nicht mehr ständig Leute fragen, ob sie sich mal auf mein X01 setzen dürfen. 

Wir haben euch übrigens beim Testride 2015 vermisst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punki69 (17. November 2015)

....flowtrail ottweiler im saarland,
wurde auch schon in einem anderen tread erwähnt,
organisieren auch nen shuttle dort....
gruß punki
p.s.hoffe,daß das best.bike in der 49sten woche kommt,grins....


----------



## IgelG (18. November 2015)

Bitte in ÖSTERREICH -  Wien
Hier gibt es auch geilen Strecken! 
Bei Fragen helfe ich gerne weiter.


----------



## IgelG (18. November 2015)

In ÖSTERREICH -  Wien.

Als Anregung z. B. : Kahlenberg; Leopoldsberg usw.  Da gibt's zahlreiche Möglichkeiten.


----------



## boarderking (18. November 2015)

*Bike Festival Freiburg*

http://heyevent.de/venue/ehgqwmrm3a6oya


----------



## EVHD (18. November 2015)

Deister wäre perfekt, da gib's auch offizielle Strecken!


----------



## enno112 (18. November 2015)

EVHD schrieb:


> Deister wäre perfekt, da gib's auch offizielle Strecken!


jo, wollte auch gerade mal den Deister vorschlagen


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (18. November 2015)

Was hält Bodo vom Binselberg ?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (19. November 2015)

Hi,

vielen Dank schon einmal für die Vorschläge. Aus Erfahrung können wir euch sagen, dass es (leider) immer schwieriger wird, solche Events zu veranstalten - Unstimmigkeiten mit Forstbehörden, Kommunen und anderen Institutionen machen eine langfristige Planung teilweise extrem kompliziert. Aber wir geben Gas um 2016 möglichst viele Events anbieten zu können 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## akri1337 (19. November 2015)

bin auch für wien/umgebung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BODOPROBST (19. November 2015)

Grobi-Stollo schrieb:


> Was hält Bodo vom Binselberg ?


Grüß dich Denke sollte Geheimtipp bleiben.   Gruß Bodo


----------



## mcschmui (20. November 2015)

Wien wäre GROSSARTIG!! (oder die Wiener Umgebung z.B. Semmering)

Ein Auftritt am Argus Bike Festival in Wien wäre auch mal ein Anfang um die Bikes mal live zu sehen. http://www.bikefestival.at/


----------



## TurboTobi (23. November 2015)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Testivalsaison 2015 ist mit unserer letzten Veranstaltung im Ahrtal zu Ende gegangen, die Testradflotte wird derzeit im Megastore Bonn verkauft und die Planungen für die kommende Saison laufen auf Hochtouren.
> 
> ...



Guck mal ich bin im Hintergrund!
Ich fänd ne Wiederholung im Ahrtal auch nicht so schlecht


----------



## aufgehts (23. November 2015)

*Bike Festival Freiburg*


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. November 2015)

TurboTobi schrieb:


> Guck mal ich bin im Hintergrund!
> Ich fänd ne Wiederholung im Ahrtal auch nicht so schlecht



Hi,

auch für uns war Aartal eine neue und gute Erfahrung. Top Location und feine Trails...

Gruß, Andi


----------



## boarderking (30. Januar 2017)

Wo geht es denn 2017 hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boarderking (21. Februar 2017)

Kein Testival 2017??


----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. Februar 2017)

Hi,

wir werden unsere Eventseite bald online schalten. Allerdings wird es dieses Jahr keine hauseigenen Testivals geben, da wir wieder mehr auf Messen, Festivals und World Cup's unterwegs sein werden. Die Testmöglichkeit bei den großen Event's bleibt selbstverständlich bestehen 

Gruß, Andi


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Februar 2017)

Schade ... so verliert man aber auch die nähe zum Kunden.
Hat ja nicht jeder die Zeit & Musse an den Lago oder so zu den großen Events zu fahren.
Ich fand das bei Radon immer super aber langsam werdet ihr wahrscheinlich zu groß, als das man solch "Kleinigkeiten" beibehält
Hut ab immer noch für Eure Arbeit hier im Forum Andi  und Bodo 
Gibt wohl wenig andere Hersteller die sich hier so engagieren.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (22. Februar 2017)

schraeg schrieb:


> Schade ... so verliert man aber auch die nähe zum Kunden.
> Hat ja nicht jeder die Zeit & Musse an den Lago oder so zu den großen Events zu fahren.
> Ich fand das bei Radon immer super aber langsam werdet ihr wahrscheinlich zu groß, als das man solch "Kleinigkeiten" beibehält
> Hut ab immer noch für Eure Arbeit hier im Forum Andi  und Bodo
> Gibt wohl wenig andere Hersteller die sich hier so engagieren.



Hi,

danke für dein Feedback - wir geben unser Bestes 

Bzgl. der Testivals ist es dieses Jahr so, dass wir aufgrund der vielen Worldcup's (mit Expo Area) ziemlich viele Stationen bedienen müssen. In einem kleinen Team können wir daher nicht noch zusätzliche Testivals unterbringen. Ich hoffe, man sieht sich dennov auf einen der vielen Terminen zu einer Probefahrt 

Gruß, andi


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Februar 2017)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, man sieht sich dennov auf einen der vielen Terminen zu einer Probefahrt



Des wär a Traum


----------



## woersdorfer (23. Februar 2017)

Es ist natürlich auch wegen der Vorkomnisse letzes Jahr in Stromberg verständlich, allerdings auch jammerschade.


----------

